# Postfix & MySQL Probleme



## mfeldheim (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

  ich versuche gerade, Postfix mit MySQL Unterstützung zum laufen zu bringen.
 Es gibt aber Probleme mit der Datenbank... 


```
telnet localhost 25
 Trying ::1...
 Trying 127.0.0.1...
 Connected to localhost.
 Escape character is '^]'.
 220 xxxxx.serverkompetenz.net ESMTP Postfix
 ehlo test.org
 250-h559891.serverkompetenz.net
 250-PIPELINING
 250-SIZE 10240000
 250-VRFY
 250-ETRN
 250-STARTTLS
 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5
 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5
 250 8BITMIME
 MAIL FROM: <info@test.org>
```
 
 Und dann bekomme ich keine Response mehr.. 
 in den Logfiles: 


```
Jun 25 13:48:43 ****** postfix/smtpd[1411]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
 Jun 25 13:48:43 ****** postfix/trivial-rewrite[1407]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
 Jun 25 13:48:43 ****** postfix/trivial-rewrite[1407]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf(0,100): table lookup problem
 Jun 25 13:48:43 ****** postfix/trivial-rewrite[1408]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
 Jun 25 13:48:43 ****** postfix/trivial-rewrite[1408]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf(0,100): table lookup problem
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/smtpd[1143]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/smtpd[1143]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/cleanup[1351]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/cleanup[1351]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/master[691]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 1407 exit status 1
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/master[691]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/smtpd[1370]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/smtpd[1370]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
 Jun 25 13:48:44 ****** postfix/master[691]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 1408 exit status 1
 Jun 25 13:48:47 ****** postfix/smtpd[1411]: warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled
```
 
 der socket stimmt auf jeden Fall, an was kann das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juni 2005)

Rechte für mysql.sock bzw. die Verzeichnisse darüber richtig gesetzt? Bitte ggf. ls -la posten.


----------



## mfeldheim (25. Juni 2005)

Ja, am MySQL Server liegts auf keinen Fall, benutze den schon mit PHP, das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

